# Meetings > Workshops >  Online Workshops

## BDMG

> Κάποιος Viewer που να έγραψε το stream ?


Το σκέφτικα, αλλά δεν το έκανα... κακώς. 
Tο θεώρησα αυτονόητο ότι θα υπήρχε αντίστοιχη πρόβλεψη...

Ενα εργαλειάκι "παντός καιρού" που χρησιμοποιώ για τέτοιες δουλειές σε windows:

http://camstudio.org/

----------


## ntrits

> Ετοίμασε εργαστήρι για vpn. Μεγάλο κεφάλαιο και δεν φτάνει ενα εργαστίρι. Pptp l2tp gre openvpn certificates, τα χεις νομίζω.Και μόνο online. Θα τα πούμε και τηλεφωνικά εμείς


Εύκολα!

----------


## smarag

> Νομίζω ότι η ιδέα του Online είναι πολύ καλή. Γιατί δεν το καθιερώνουμε. Γιατί δεν προτείνει κάποιος κάποια θεματολογία να δούμε τι μπορούμε να καλύψουμε και ποιός.


Καλό το online αλλά δεν είναι καλό που δεν υπάρχει προσωπική επαφή οπότε προτείνω την προσωπική επαφή καλύτερα και να μαζευόμαστε περισσότερο.

Σταύρος

----------


## ntrits

Από την καθόλου επαφή η online είναι καλύτερη.
Εγώ χτες παρακολούθησα ένα πολύ ωραίο μάθημα που σε άλλη περίπτωση θα το είχα χάσει.

----------


## klarabel

Σαφώς η διαπροσωπική επαφή ειναι πολύ καλύτερη, όταν όμως ο χρόνος δεν ειναι αρκετός ή δεν συμπίπτει ....



> Από την καθόλου επαφή η online είναι καλύτερη.

----------


## ntrits

Θα ενδιέφερε να στηθεί ένα OpenMeetings ή ένα BlueButton ;

----------


## romias

Αν πρόκειται για μόνιμη υπηρεσία ναι.
BlueButton υπάρχει μόνο που παίζει από ιντερνετ μόνο δεν έχει δυνατότητα απ όσο το χω ψάξει να παίζει και ασύρματα ταυτόχρονα.
Μπορούμε να ζητήσουμε απ τον nettraptor να το γυρίσει ασύρματα αν είναι.
Ότι σε βολεύει καλύτερα.

----------


## ntrits

Νομίζω πως πρέπει να παίζει μόνο ασύρματα και όχι από Internet.
Επίσης μόνιμο δεν είναι τίποτε.

Τέλος δεν χρείάζεται να ζητήσεις από κανέναν τίποτε.

Να μιλήσουμε στο τηλ από αύριο να το οργανώσουμε.

----------

